# XD - Springfield Custom Shop, or Local Smith



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I am considering sending off my XDs to get matching 4.5# triggers, with a length of pull reduction, and a shortened reset.

From the Custom Shop Price List:
Competition action job (Reduction of trigger pull with reduced overtravel & reset)............$ 175.00

My local smith can do a pull weight reduction to any weight I want ($70-90), but with minimal change to the length of pull, and minimal change to the reset. Hs concern is that an adjustment to the reset distance can cause light primer strikes.

Does anyone have experience with this?

I assume sending it to a non-SA smith will void the lifetime warrantee...

Who's had trigger-work on an XD?
Who did it?
How much?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

What your local smith is saying makes sense and I have no idea what Springfield does to them. I think on this one I would go with Springfield as it is their product and if it screws up they can fix it. Good Luck.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Called Springfield...

"Competition Trigger Job"
- 3.0-3.5# (can be 4.0-4.5# if I want) I had a 3.5# trigger on my G23 that I loved...
- Over-travel adjustable
- "Shorter" Reset without light-strike problems... guaranteed by S.A.
- Shortened Pull (Trigger starts closer to the frame), therefore slightly shortened uptake)

This is the work all of the SA-Sponsored IDPA guys have.

$175+ shipping w/ no damage to Lifetime Warrantee. AND... They need the gun 4 weeks!!! (Holiday time)


Local Guy:
- 3-3.5#, 4-4.5#, whatever I want
- No over-travel stop
- Can adjust reset, but with concerns for light strikes.
- No shortened travel

$70-90... but "may" void warrantee...


If I send BOTH XDs, they can be done by the same 'smith, and "matched", but both gone for 4 weeks. Maybe a better price??? If I wait until after SHOT Show, (February) it'll be 2 weeks.

Sleeping on it...

Jeff


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mr Jeff if it were me I would wait untill after Shot Show and go for it. Forget the local smith. If it's the same one I had in Orlando he's a looser.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Check out this guy as well. He has a huge following over on XD Talk.

http://www.canyoncreekcustom.com/Home_Page.html

Just something for thought that has come up before either here or on other forums. If you do have the trigger lightened and then have to use that gun in self defense, there is a possibility that that work you had done could be used against you; especially in a civil suit. The information could be twisted and presented to a jury that the standard trigger wasn't good enough for you, but you had to have a "hair" trigger installed. I know this is one reason why I leave my carry gun "stock".


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

Theres no way I would trust my fire arm to someone simply because it was 75 bucks cheaper. I would go springfield all the way...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Bear in mind that a three-pound trigger is below what most instructors recommend for a "street" trigger. IDPA is a game. I'd go with the 4.0-4.5 trigger for a real-world defense gun.

While I disagree with him on a lot of stuff, one of the things Mas Ayoob _has_ amply documented is unscrupulous DAs attacking defensive shooters on trigger pull weight.


----------

